# constipation/wind pains



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

HI I'm half way through 2ww and having very bad wind pains due to cyclogest (have been on gestone before also and that was just as bad). What's worrying me is i am doubling up with shooting pains and this cant be a good environment for attachment. I'm taking lactulose and suppositories which sometimes helps. Anyone had this and had BFP? I'm grateful of any feedback thanks


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Corie if I was you and in that much pain, I would get in touch with the Clinic or Drs!!

Sorry couldnt be much help, but I do suggest you give them a call.

Good Luck x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Have you tried the cyclogest up the front door rather than the back door? Much more messy but less wind usually, also peppermint tea? 

X


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Hey, Thanks for your replies I have left a message with my clinic so hopefully they will advise if any alternative.    Unfortunately I cant use cyclogest in front door as it brings me out in painful lumps!! which is why they initially switched me to gestone. I have IBS which I dont think is helping but IBS medication says DO NOT TAKE if pregnant or trying to conceive so I cant risk that. I will try peppermint tea though thanks x


----------



## Andrea Az (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, I know exactly what you mean, I wok up screaming in pain the day after ET and thought OMG. This went on for another 2 days, and sitting with my feet up (and a curry) just didn't help. I spoke to the pharmacist who suggested Deflatine and they have been wonderful in relieving the pain and the wind - give them a try, they are safe in pregnancy, its got to be worth £3 ish


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Andrea will def give that a try! x


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahhh I'm very new to this site and OMGim having the exact same thing.,.... I am very constipated I suffer normally so this isn't that out of the blue but I found that when I used the pessaries front door I went to the loo but now Ive gone back o the back door I'm completely back to the what I was and haven been for days.... think ill go back and use the pessaries front door this evening ....I just felt like I was loosing half of it...and not enough was going in if that makes sense?

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck and


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Had 2 embryos transferred on the 12th March at the Ocean Suite in Plymouth.  I have been in so much pain and had stabbing pains mainly on the left but also on the right.  I've also had bad constipation.  Last Friday the hospital told me that my ovaries were so swollen that they were probably putting pressure on my nerves.  Also I thought some of my discomfort was down to trapped wind.  

The general pains started to ease off last weekend but the stabbing pains have continued on and off.  Also the constipation pain is still bad particularly when I go to the bathroom and about 30 minutes after.

Also I sometimes get twitches of pain when I bend down or turn around or over in bed suddenly.

The hospital want me to test 16 days post transfer, which is 31st March.  Had 10,000 units of pregnyl at 8pm on 10th March which they say will remain in your system up to 14 days and not to test before.  Have to confess I tested this morning 14 days and 15 hours after that injection with a Superdrug test and was expecting to see a negative to show HCG was out of my system, however instead I got a strong positive?  Is this down to the Pregnyl injection now 15 days ago, something(s) have implanted or a combination between the two?  Surely if it was just down to the injection, after nearly 15 days it should of been gone or very faint?

I know I can't be sure until the 31st March.


----------

